# Chitty Chitty Bang Bang



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Personally I'm not a fan, but I recall a few people here requesting that Polar Lights (RIP) release a Chitty Chitty Bang Bang kit.

Maybe this is old news, but today I learned that Monsters In Motion is releasing the below pictured kit with the following description:









*Chitty Chitty Bang Bang was one of the most famous and influential films ever written, standing the test of time to be loved by millions and spawning a hugely successful play.*

*This magnificent replica of the vehicle from the original film features detachable wings, real rubber tires and some fantastic attention to detail. With wings attached the car is approximately 19" long and 16" wide. Comes packaged in a deluxe full color collectors window box.*

*Final product will have a silver colored muffler instead of a brass colored muffler as pictured.*


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I saw this in San Diego last July. It was very impressive.

I will definitely be getting one.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

As I understood the description, it's not a kit, but a ready-made diecast display piece. Still cool, though!


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

But you could take it apart, spray it gray, glue it back together and paint it. That's _practically_ a kit!


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

AFILMDUDE said:


> But you could take it apart, spray it gray, glue it back together and paint it. That's _practically_ a kit!


 Granted... but I have an Aurora Chitty in the resto stash, so I don't need to. 

(Brag mode OFF)


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

What made the Aurora Chitty kit so much fun was that it was molded in multiple colors. The wood area was in brown, the hood was chrome plated, and the wings were in yellow. It was pretty big as I recall. I bid on them when they come up on ebay but they always go for a lot.

I really miss the days when styrene kits were modled in multiple colors. It made things a lot more fun for some reason. It was just cool to open the kit and look at the parts.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Otto69 said:


> I really miss the days when styrene kits were modled in multiple colors. It made things a lot more fun for some reason. It was just cool to open the kit and look at the parts.


Have you done a Master Grade Gundam kit lately? Not only are the parts molded in different colors, but many have multiple colors!


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

It's not a kit and not a diecast, it's a plastic pre-finished 1:18 scale display model.
I picked one up in San Diego at Comic Con in July and it's very nice. High $$, though... cost me $50.00 but it's an exclusive from the convention and a limited edition. Here's a review:
Chitty Review 
Ya know, there are action figures that fit this thing, too... 
It's big and beautiful.
AT


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

What's the deal with the milky headlights? And does the finished piece include the propellers on the wings and rear end?

A few years ago I was lucky enough to run across the box containing my dad's original build up. Aside from a missing piece on one of the wing props and some glue joints that came undone, it still looked as magical to me as when he built it. One of these days we're going to get together and rehab that thing. What a sweet ride.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

A Taylor said:


> I picked one up in San Diego at Comic Con in July and it's very nice. High $$, though... cost me $50.00 but it's an exclusive from the convention and a limited edition.


??? It's only $40 at MIM. What made it "exclusive"?


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

veedubb67 said:


> ??? It's only $40 at MIM. What made it "exclusive"?


$39.99 to be exact.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hmm, those headlights do look a little strange. Put a couple nipples on them and...


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

At least it's true to the spirit of the old Aurora kit in not having any figures included with the model. Those seats look so empty!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Cool little die-cast.
That bad guy in the movie with the big lollipops always scared the crap out of me!


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah, the Child Catcher. That guy was scary. The actor who played him played Satan in the 1930's apparently , http://imdb.com/name/nm0375818/


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yep, the Child Catcher was someone I never forgot. I bought Chitty Chitty Bang Bang on video a few years ago to see him in action all over again.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

This was my kids all-time favorite movie when they were young. They'd watch it every day and sing the song all day long. You wouldn't believe how many times I watched that movie before I realised that Benny Hill played the toy maker.


----------

